# 2011 Rogue Automatic Drivers seat won't go back



## JackCrackerMan (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey, 
I'm posting here in hopes that someone might have some type of manual solution for me. My 2011 AWD SV Rogue has an automatic seat for the driver side. I can move it the seat forward, but I cannot move it backwards. I can move the back back and forth, I can adjust lumbar, I can move it up and down... but I can't get it to go back. I've checked the rail for debris, nothing... I just can't figure out what the problem is, since it will go forward but not back, I doubt it's a motor issue, and rather a connection problem instead. That said, does anyone know of a way to manually move it backwards? My wife just had the car washed and apparently a midget moved the seat forward, now my knees are in the dash.

I appreciate any advice anyone could give!


----------



## Sowalker1 (Aug 29, 2021)

JackCrackerMan said:


> Hey,
> I'm posting here in hopes that someone might have some type of manual solution for me. My 2011 AWD SV Rogue has an automatic seat for the driver side. I can move it the seat forward, but I cannot move it backwards. I can move the back back and forth, I can adjust lumbar, I can move it up and down... but I can't get it to go back. I've checked the rail for debris, nothing... I just can't figure out what the problem is, since it will go forward but not back, I doubt it's a motor issue, and rather a connection problem instead. That said, does anyone know of a way to manually move it backwards? My wife just had the car washed and apparently a midget moved the seat forward, now my knees are in the dash.
> 
> I appreciate any advice anyone could give!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It can't be anything but the switch. The switch is DPDT for direction, and one of the throws (power or ground) isn't making contact in the back position. It's not unusual for them to fail with old age, the track motor draws quite a bit of current and the switch drives it directly (no relay), so arcing will gradually eat up the contacts.


----------

